# For all you people that eat Marmite/Vegemite



## David H (Apr 1, 2014)

New Soft drink.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm...not sure about that!  Mind you, we used to drink Bovril or Oxo as kids


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2014)

This ain't an April fools is it? Lol


----------



## David H (Apr 1, 2014)

There's no accounting for tastes.

*This article was first published in May 2013.*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-unlikely-hit-bizarre-new-flavour-treat.html*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2014)

David H said:


> New Soft drink.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-26838167


----------

